#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αγκυρώσεις σε ευθύγραμμα τμήματα αγωγών

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Από παλίες μελέτες αν κλίση >25% σώματα αγκύρωσης ανά 10m.
Δεν πολυκατάλαβα ακριβώς τι ρωτάς εκεί που μιλάς για συνιστώσες, αν όμως εννοείς οτί βάζεις σώματα αγκύρωσης αν η τριβή είναι μικρότερη από την δύναμη ολίσθησης, ναι για αυτό μπαίνουν.

----------


## majakoulas

Για υπέργειους ή υπόγειους αγωγούς ρωτούσες???
Για τι μέγεθος αγωγών μιλαμε???
Αυτά που μνημονεύει ο rigid αφορούν μεγάλους υπέργειους αγωγούς.
Αν μιλάμε για αστικά δίκτυα ύδρευσης (μικροί αγωγοί ΡΕ, υπόγειοι) δεν έχουν και πολύ σημασία αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Εκεί υπάρχουν μόνο θέματα αλλαγής διεύθυνσης και ολίσθησης σε μεγάλη κλίση.
Θέματα αστοχίας εδάφους από βάρος αγωγού δεν πάιζουν, πιο πιθανή είναι η αστοχία αγωγού από βάρος εδάφους και φορτίων επιφανείας, καθώς είναι κάτω από δρόμους.

Για μεγαλύτερα μεγέθη παίζουν αυτά που λέει ο rigid

----------

